# Hiro at the Vechtesee (Nordhorn Germany)



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

We went with Hiro to a lake nearby.
Hiro ran and slipped and fell in the cold water.
This was his first time swimming.
He looked at his boss, get me out of here.......the pier was too high for him.

More at Picasa:
http://picasaweb.google.nl/Hiro.Havanese/VechteseeAm25102008#


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

and his slippery


















Help! get me out of the cold water.....the pier is too high!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

stunning as always!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic pictures as always!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Great pictures! Hiro is such a beautiful dog.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What beautiful photos!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing such delightful photos!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures!!! And Hiro is beautiful, and looks so happy!

Sheri


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pictures!!

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love your photos! They are so fantastic it's like actually being there! I love the sea gull looking bird landing in the water--stunning...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What beautiful photos, Ans!! I'm laughing because when Hiro shakes himself off and walks around all wet after his fall, he reminds me of those slow motion scenes in movies. You know, where the gorgeous young man or stunning woman come out of the water, looking like a million bucks. LOL They always seem to shoot those scenes in slow-mo ! ound: Hiro is our movie star hunk!!!  Too bad about his fall though, but he doesn't look too bothered by it.

Love the other shots too. They are so serene and beautiful.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Ans,

I don't know what kind of camera you have but it is wonderful.
I love seeing your pics. Hiro is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes wonder what kinda camera is being used. Always such great shots...


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

When I see a message from Hiro, I zoom to your entry because I know I will fill my eyes and soul with your beautiful pictures. As always, you never let me down. Thanks for sharing. Ruthann


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

bEAUTIFUL PICS!! You guys looked like you had a blast!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The swim didn't seem to bother Hiro...happy always. Thanks for sharing more beautiful pictures!!!!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

:laugh: It doesn't look like he minded so much after he got out of the water. 

All beautiful photos, but I especially love the one where he is running with his tongue is hanging out.


It's not just the camera... It's more what's done with it. I think it's her husband who takes the photos and he does a fantastic job.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Absolutely stunning as always. Hiro must be the happiest Havanese ever, he is always smiling!

Thank you so much for sharing with us!

Beverly


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ruthann said:


> When I see a message from Hiro, I zoom to your entry because I know I will fill my eyes and soul with your beautiful pictures. As always, you never let me down. Thanks for sharing. Ruthann


I agree. Ans always posts the BEST photos! I love Hiro!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amazing photos, I love them all! Can we come visit???


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

My dlh makes the pictures with Canon 40D, Canon 14-40L and 70-200L in RAW.
At home the RAW goes to JPG with Canon Digital Photo Professional and PhotoshopCS3.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

As always, beautiful pictures.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*stunning...*

You have a book already of beautiful shots...


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Amazing photos, I love them all! Can we come visit???


Always!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ans,

Breathtaking, as always. Aside from drooling over my handsome Hiro, your photos always make me feel as if I'm right there with you.


----------

